# 10 Amazing facts about INDIA



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hai,

I just found this in facebook.
Just want to share to you all guys...

*i.imgur.com/TQAMRcY.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

India has the cheapest cell phone plans in the world.. 
and dont forget, India has Sachin Tendulkar 
#SomeStuffTobeproudof

But then I remember, the rape cases, the violent murders, the superstitions and the corruption and crime and my mood goes D:


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fact number 3 to 9 are nothing to be proud of.


----------



## snap (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah they could have instead stayed here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2013)

"Facts" number 1 through 9 simply reinforce the belief that if you want to be successful and recognized in your area of expertise, you need to quit this country pronto.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2013)

I would take all these stats with a pinch of salt.


----------



## R2K (Nov 23, 2013)

All those amazing people and look at the pathetic condition of our nation. Thats the most amazing fact


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Fact number 3 to 9 are nothing to be proud of.



Indians usually have a popular belief of sending money back to India to their native places where their parents usually invest in real estate. I have a 3 brothers & 3 sisters who do the same as I mentioned.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2013)

lol...too old to be true.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> lol...too old to be true.



What do you mean by above?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What do you mean by above?



Means that these facts with those numbers have been floating around the internet for at least 7 years and hence they might not be true anymore. I remember reading this very same thing in some article / magazine when I was relatively younger (maybe 7 years ago. I don't remember exactly).

And about point #2, I don't think its a fact anymore. Isn't it Gmail now? If it is, then it proves that either this was made up or is old as my grandma.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 23, 2013)

Another one.

 people can take a sh!t on the road and get away with it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 23, 2013)

xerox was an amazing company, not now, but sure was in the past.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2013)

Fact #2 is false. Most people use gmail now-a-days.

Also, if a smartphone/tablet/phablet can be considered as computer, then surely fact #1 is massive fail.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 24, 2013)

FTF, why are you sharing FB s#it here. Check before you post.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 11, 2014)

nice facts......


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2014)

Some things are meant to stay dead...


----------



## snap (Jan 11, 2014)

ahh so bavusani's spamming started from here :\


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

Nonsense.

Fact number 3-9 are not true at all.

Fact 10 is true.

The original Pentium at any point of time was never in 90% of the computers worldwide.


----------

